# Edinburgh Residence Sold To Hapimag



## Beaglemom3 (Nov 27, 2010)

I just got notification that my Edinburgh Residence is now a Hapimag property.

Opinions, please, on Hapimag.  I am reading everything here and online, too.

Thank you,
B.


----------



## Fern Modena (Nov 27, 2010)

Since (I think) you like European properties, I think this is a positive development for you.  I have no personal experience with them, and I only knew one person who used them (and they are no longer here, but there may be others), but they were well satisfied.  They are a precursor to RCI, and widely thought as the originator of timeshare.

I think its a good thing.

Fern


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Nov 27, 2010)

Beaglemom3,

I think Hapimag is the original timeshare exchange company - I think they were founded in the early 1960's.  I think Tugger Carolinian is familiar with them and has said positive things about them.

For an established company, I don't think I'd be worried.

For more  info, see http://www.hapimag.com/en/for-explorers.htm


Richard


----------



## Conan (Nov 27, 2010)

Hapimag has some interesting properties.  I've always wanted to go to their property on the south side of Crete http://www.hapimag.com/en/damnoni-crete.htm but I've never seen it for rent and their exchange system is limited to Hapimag members as far as I can tell.

[Please send a private message to discuss trading. - DeniseM Moderator]


----------



## jerseygirl (Nov 27, 2010)

I stayed at a Hapimag property in Rome and was very pleased with the accommodations .... modern, clean, functional ...very nice and helpful people at the front desk.  I wasn't impressed with the restaurant -- they offered a half-board option, which we didn't take, but we did eat there once and it was only so-so (we weren't expecting a gourmet meal!).

It wasn't the greatest location, but worked very well for a long visit in prime season when hotel prices and the Euro were at their peak.  We loved having the extra space and the mini kitchen for breakfasts and such.  I would definitely stay there again if I was going to be there for a week or more.  There was very easy access (5 minute walk?) to a great busline from which you could get into the center in about 15 minutes or switch to the subway for an even shorter trip (we preferred the bus and people watching!).  If they offer external exchanges, put Rome on your list!


----------



## Carolinian (Nov 27, 2010)

Hapimag is not an exchange company.  They are a points based mini-system, and are the originators of the timeshare concept.  Hapimag members own stock, to which usage rights are attached, somewhat along the lines of the shareblock based timeshares of Australia and South Africa.  The timeshare owners can vote their stock at the shareholders meetings. Hapimag also has a share buyback arrangement after a set number of years for a set price, if one wishes to sell it back at that point.

Most new Hapimag resorts are built by Hapimag itself, and I don't know what the arrangements will be when they are buying an existing property with existing owners.  Presumably they will either have some arrangement to trade to other Hapimag properties or some arrangement to convert your ownership into Hapimag stock.

Hapimag has a good network of resorts around Europe, particularly in some of the more popular tourist destination cities.  Actually the Hapimag resort that I would like to get a week at is the one in the chateau in France, although a couple of them in Italy look very appealing, too.

Hapimag does not trade with the big exchange companies, but they do have trading relationships with DRI and DAE.  Personally, I would rather have access to Hapimag's network of European resorts than the networks of either RCI or II in Europe.  I have seen their Budapest resort bang on Castle Hill and their Prague resort on Wencelas Square.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Nov 27, 2010)

Carolinian said:


> Hapimag is not an exchange company.  They are a points based mini-system, and are the originators of the timeshare concept.



Thanks for the clarification and excellent information about Hapimag.

Richard


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Nov 28, 2010)

Thank you one and all for the great information. I am looking forward to seeing what's in store now instead of fearing the worst.

Fern, you're exactly right. I have a tendency towards Europe. Living in Boston is a great help as it's just a hope over to the UK and central Europe.

Again, thanks for the concise and clear info. I'll post as this progresses.

Their brochure lists 56 Euro timeshares with some mentioned by Carolinian and others in countries that I've wanted to visit.


----------



## Loes (Nov 30, 2010)

That's good news!

I am a Hapimag member and have stayed at several Hapimag resorts. Always the best locations; look at Hapimag Paris, Berlin, Amsterdam. Resorts are always good quality and very clean.
However, to me most times an RCI exchange is better value ( I own some low cost, high tradingpower weeks).
As a Hapimag member you pay around 230 euro per share every year.
But if you stay at a Hapimag resort, you always have to pay "local costs" for cleaning, housekeeping etc. usually 30- 50 euro a day! 
I keep my Hapimag share for "exchanges" to European locations where RCI doesn't have any resorts. Works very well for me.

If you have more questions about Hapimag, please e-mail me.

Loes


----------



## X-ring (Dec 17, 2010)

Loes said:


> Always the best locations; look at Hapimag Paris, Berlin, Amsterdam. Resorts are always good quality and very clean.



I agree. I especially value their city residences which are always in the heart of things. In Paris, in the 1er arrondissement only 2-3 blocks from the Louvre. In Amsterdam on the Singel canal, walking distance to the train station and 2-3 blocks from the Damrak. In Prague, "under the tail" on Wenceslas Square, etc.

Also announced recently are planned residences in Salzburg and Lisbon.


----------



## mav (Dec 18, 2010)

*Have*



Beaglemom3 said:


> Thank you one and all for the great information. I am looking forward to seeing what's in store now instead of fearing the worst.
> 
> Fern, you're exactly right. I have a tendency towards Europe. Living in Boston is a great help as it's just a hope over to the UK and central Europe.
> 
> ...



Hi Beaglemom,
   Have you stayed in your unit yet? I REALLY enjoyed staying at this place! I was actually staying here when you were deciding which unit to purchase.


----------

